# worming chickens



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

discovered my chickens have worms and I found a herbal liquid u add to their water for fourteen days with no egg with hold time. Just checking to see what other people are using.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Garlic and ACV work to added to their water


----------

